

Show HN: making a $100 marketing animation - sungsoo1094

I was shopping around for a marketing animation. Typical cost was +$1000. I looked for a more budget option, and the only way to do it was actually to make it myself...<p>Here&#x27;s what I used...<p>Goanimate 1-month subscription: $79<p>Voice actor from O Desk: $25<p>A couple of sound files: $5<p>Other tools used: PowerPoint, Paper53<p>It took about five full days, 10-12 hrs a day, to finish it.
I&#x27;d appreciate comments and suggestions...or any ideas for a new scene.<p>The animation is about our online test prep service called CUVE. We currently have a beta version for SAT math. (www.cuve.me)<p>Thanks.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;224J9SibMyM
======
shk88
This is great!

One note about your site's landing page: for the sections about each "engine"
try leading with the engine's benefit to the user, and go into the highly
technical jargon in the small print. I have a feeling your customers don't
know what, "adaptive learning algorithm to locate and bridge cognitive gaps"
means.

------
wise_young_man
Wow this looks cool. I appreciate you sharing this. I've been looking around
for something affordable for my startup and this should be helpful for us.

Did you by chance hire someone to do the illustrations/drawings on your site?
I really like those and am needing some as well.

------
sungsoo1094
For the illustrations, I used Paper53 and PowerPoint...I'm good at ppt but
really have no talent whatsoever in drawing...it's Paper53 doing all the
works...if you look at our drawings, they're really just lines and
rectangles...I'd say give it a try yourself first...

------
geofffox
If I may, this video would be three times as good if it was half as long.
You're going to lose people before you introduce what you're really selling.

The animation is great. Too long isn't a reflection of that.

------
brotchie
Really impressive. Amazed at the voice actor quality you received for $25.
We've typically paid $150-200 for ~60 seconds on voices.com. Next time we get
voice done I'll definitely try out O Desk first.

------
sungsoo1094
Yeah, I would definitely recommend O Desk. I found him within a matter of
minutes, and the total turn around time for the entire work was only about an
hour.

------
sungsoo1094
Good point. Thanks. I was actually thinking along the same lines...I'll try to
make a 2 min version..

------
31reasons
Goanimate would have paid for such a post! must be good.

------
sauravt
Maybe you can make a business out of it. #justsaying

------
sungsoo1094
clickable- [http://youtu.be/224J9SibMyM](http://youtu.be/224J9SibMyM)

